
How the 5G coronavirus conspiracy theory tore through the internet - Geekette
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/5g-coronavirus-conspiracy-theory
======
petertodd
The phrase "tore through the internet" implies that regularly people actually
saw it.

I was barely aware the conspiracy theory even existed, other than some people
I knew making fun of it.

